

Show HN: I Built 3 Web Apps in 5 days. - benjaminlotan

Instagrid.me
Printstagr.am
Instawar.org<p>Please give them a spin, and let me know your initial thoughts. I liked the idea of building a little ecosystem of apps, each providing a bit of simple functionality. 
Basically grabbing out a mini plot of the Instagram open territory freed  up last week, with their API release.
Instagrid.me is my favorite.<p>I'd be interested to know specifically if anyone has a good idea of where to go with them from here, or how to merge them a bit closer together. Thanks!
======
nolite
What tools did you use? Sounds like a nice exercise

~~~
benjaminlotan
php, mysql, jquery. the good guys.

